# Tld 15 or 20???? Decisions, decisions...



## HeadzInAlaska (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking for some input... I am going to update some of my offshore gear, pretty much set on tlds. I am on a modest budget but don't want to buy junk. Tlds are perfect for my budget and what I'll be doing. I want something that will handle what I might get into within 30 miles or so... Kings ling mahi wahoo maybe shark snapper etc...and my instinct is to go small as possible for easier casting/ pitching bait etc...

So I'm leaning towards the 15, bit was wondering if any of y'all have gone that route and wish you would have gotten the 20 or 25?? Again, i'm really targeting species within 30 miles or so and want the best all around gear. So whatcha y'all think??


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

The TLDs are a good value reel. Within 30 miles you can get into 80 lb Amberjack that will outmuscle the 15, but for kings, the average ling, dorado and snapper you should be fine with it. 

For 30LB test I've had good luck with Penn 320 GT's but I understand not everyone likes levelwind. They are a good value at $89.


----------



## flying fish (Jul 2, 2010)

I would go with the tld 20 or the tld 25. In my book they are perfect for what you are talking about. I have 4 tld 20's and 4 tld 25's. They have been great never had a problem.They are bullet proof.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I kow your trying to stay on a budget, so I wont say go buy a Avet or Accurate. But take a look at the Torium 30 or the Diawa saltist first. Both have a 6:1 ratio, which is totaly worth the extra dollars. Especially if your guna jig or bottom drop. They are alot smoother reels to. You can cast both very easily as well. Plenty of line capacity. For what your sayig your application will be,they should perform great for you.


----------



## floridafisherman (Feb 6, 2007)

*TLD 15 FOR SURE*

I have 3 TLD 15 reels and a 25. GREAT reel. I have 40lb test on one of them and with the right rod you can bring in whatever you want. And the best thing is if you ever have a problem with the reel, SHIMANO will take great care of you without all the hassles. I have 8 shimano reels and wouldn't trade any of them. Shop around for the best pricing.

The attachment is one I caught last year on my tld 15 with 30lb test.


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

I have some 15 and 25's I can tell you this for sure, don't put 50 LB line on the 15 and tighten up the drag real tight for fishing structure cause you might dislocate the anti reverse dog . Kings and ling the 15 would be fine but for sharks and bottom drops the 25 is much better. The handle on the 15 is a little weak and you have to replace the little plastic lock from time to time , the set up for the handle nut is much better on the 20 and 25.


----------



## etan (Oct 12, 2004)

I caught an 83# ling while kingfishing on a TLD 15 with 30# line. I wouldn't use it to target AJ everyday but for general use it's a nice reel for 30# line. if you want a star drag reel try the Torium. They are both good general purpose reels if you don't try to use heavier drag than they are designed for,


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I would recommand Avet. It's a little bit higher than the TLD but it's built like a Sherman tank. I would go with the MX or LX model price range $179-$259 (check out Chartbait website for good deal with free shipping - http://www.charkbait.com/). With this reel you can go after most fish (King mac to AJ to YFT). If you prefer TLD, I would go with TLD25.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

etan said:


> if you want a star drag reel try the Torium.


Or the TLD Star... I have several of the Shimano TLD Star 15/30 reels, and I like them a lot. We put them to the test on some big sharks in Port A recently, and they passed the test just fine! See below...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I like my tld 25. bought it off of ebay and love it. I have it on a so called brook stick rod and its not the best setup out there but i have it spooled with 150# braided topped with mono... might as well......

So far the 4 times i have used it i had the biggest fish about 40#.....


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*TLD 20*

Tld 20.I keep 6 on board at all times. They will last you 6-7 years with minimal care. Run 30lb big game green. Fished the 30-40 mile range for 15 years with that set up and they held up to anything i came across. They are not worth a **** for casting light assemblies. Great reels for the price. The 20's are little heavy for kings and small dorado.
Just my opinion 
Jason


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what I might* get into within 30 miles or so*... *Kings ling mahi wahoo maybe shark snapper etc.*..and my instinct is to go small as possible for easier casting/ pitching bait etc...

get the tld 15 put 30lb big game on it , it will cast pretty well.

big sharks, aj.s and wahoo may be an issue, but you have to hook them first, so deal with that when it happens and at 30 mi. aj.s and hoos won't be common anyway

try to find them as a combo set with their matching saragosa rods or get ugly stiks


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

you might try one spinning rod,,,,,,, penn 650 with 30 lb mono. $125------- ugly stick rod, about $65---- my guess is that within a year, you will dump the crank in reels and use all spinning gear.


----------



## HeadzInAlaska (Dec 8, 2008)

Seriously, thanks for the input guys. Leaning towards the 20 now...kind of a ford/chevy debate but for the lever drag, price, and reputation I think tld is it for me...

Cabelas has them combo'dbwith a whupin stick for darned near what the reel itself costs (the 15 was $154 I think). Anyone fished a whupping stick? For the price its hard to beat...


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I think the TLD 20 is a good all around choice and I have them all. It has the frame across the top which adds rigidity which the 15 does not. Not too big and not too small and will catch most everything you will throw at it.

The TLD 25 is a little bigger but I find that the reel seat is a little weak and can bend when you really crank on something. It is essentially the same as the 20 but because it is wider you sometimes end up pulling more from the side. I don't think you really need the extra line capacity.

The 15 is a decent reel and lighter but I like having the top frame for strength. That being said, I have caught both marlin and swordfish on a TLD 15 as well as many amberjacks and tuna so it is capable. However, I would not recommend it for that duty.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My setup is the Shimano TLD Star 15/30 on a Cut Rate FTU copy of the Falcon tarpon special. It's 6' 10" long, FTUTS610 is the model name. Here is a link.

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/FTU/c-offshore-rods/FTU-FTUTS610.html

You can get the reel brand new on eBay for $100, and the rod from FTU is $90. Pretty darn good combo for $200 I think...


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

I have over 20 TLD's in different sizes. The lever drags are great. The 15 is perfect for kings, lings and mahi, as are the TLD Star's (15/30, 20/40) or the Charter Special. The 20 and 25 are the same reel except the 25 is wider, and I prefer the 20. I also like the 2 speed 20 very much. The only problem is they all could stand better handles. If you are bottom dropping, and using more than 8oz lead, or jigging with heavy jigs, the TLD Stars with their 5.2 to 1 gear ratios are at a disadvantage. The lever drag's 4 to 1 works better in this case. The same goes for the Speedmasters with their 6 to 1 ratio. You can get some fabulous deals on eBay for these reels if you shop and since they are fairly simple, they can be rebuilt easily. BTW, if you shop ebay, you might get a deal on one of my favorite TLD's which isn't made any more, the TLD 10. The TLD 5 is nice also. The TLD 10 is the same size as the 15/30 Star.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

i have two tld 15s a 25 and a 50 love my 15s one is 15 years old!! second handle second set of drag washers. have caught lots of amberjack sails truckloads of snapper and kingfish they are good casters and when i go with friends and only take one rod its what i take!! have had no anti-reverse dog issues, and have tightend i as tight as it would go frames have no cracks the are easy to service and parts are easy to get. mine are both on castaway texas tarpon tamers


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Academy has a big sale! Got three big mama Shimano TLD 50 LSRA reels for $150 each today!


----------



## alantani (Jun 29, 2009)

here are the rebuild posts and some commments that you may find helpful. alan

tld 20/25 single speed rebuild - http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=36.0

tld 15 single speed rebuild - http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=41.0

tld 20/30 two speed rebuild - http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=38.0


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_10614_Shimano_TLD_Trolling_Reels.html

These guys sell tld's cheaper than msrp from time to time with free shipping. Just keep an eye on their site, it changes during the year, I guess off season.


----------



## knotacare (Feb 1, 2010)

I started with the 15 and the 20. The 15 is a little too small and I didn't buy the 25 because it is soo big. I absolutely love my twin 20s though as I have since added another. I run 25 lb test high vis green mono on both with a $14.00 shakespear rod from Academy. No problems at all and I have been out several times this year.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> Academy has a big sale! Got three big mama Shimano TLD 50 LSRA reels for $150 each today!


 Really?


----------

